# Daisy's waiting room



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Well, anytime now Daisy will kid! For those that don't know Daisy is a registered Nubian that is a year old. She wasn't supposed to be bred and we found out around a month ago that she was bred. We are pretty sure she isn't due until May but it's anyone's guess! Daisy is the Black moonspot, and the daddy to be is the handsome blue buck laying next to her.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Pictures from today.


----------



## Elizabeth3516 (Feb 7, 2021)

Aww so cute, good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Daisy's udder is looking promising! 
And as it turns out My little Lamancha doeling is bred too... I haven't had her tested yet but we felt baby and she has a small udder going. Her last heat was late December early January.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How exciting! I can’t wait..baby pics soon yay!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck with Daisy and lamancha (what is her name?)!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Lol, The Lamancha's name is Tulip. I forgot too put her name in.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Their udders continue to grow along with their babies! They really don't look pregnant when you look at their bellies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Daisy is getting close! Her udder is getting bigger every day with room for more growth! Her ligs are springy now instead of pencils!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How exciting! Woohoo, Daisy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Good luck! I'm excited to see these babies because mom and dad are so pretty!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

It looks like its go time! Her udder is tight, but her teats are tiny! Her ligs are mostly gone and she's stretching a lot.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

At 5am a pair of beautiful bouncing baby boys was born. Both very flashy! I will get better pictures later. Mama and babies are doing great.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yay! Congratulations!!!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Congratulations to Daisy and yourself. The kids are awesome.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Wow! They are flashy! A big congratulations!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What cuties!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Beautiful babies! Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh my gosh. They’re all legs and ears. Too cute!


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

soo cute! love the colors


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Pictures of Daisy's udder at 28 hours fresh.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Pictures of the boys yesterday.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------

